# كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف كلها باللغة العربية



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف كلها باللغة العربية


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*التبريد والتكييف*



كتب من رفعي في مجال التبريد والتكييف من معهد إعداد الكوادر وكتب
الدكتور صبري بولس كلها باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf
*التبريد والتكييف*​ 
المساحة 60 ميجا​ 
وهذه هي عناوين الكتب :
01 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف عملي
02 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف ورشة
03 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف
04 - اساسيات علم الحراريات والموائع
05 - التكييف المركزي
06 - الرسم الفني في التبريد والتكييف
07 - انظمة التحكم فى التبريد والتكييف
08 - تطبيقات حاسب آلي فى التبريد والتكييف
09 - صيانة انظمة التبريد والتكييف
10 - نظم ومعدات تبريد
11 - نظم ومعدات تكييف
وهذه كتب المؤلف المعروف في مجال التبريد والتكييف
الدكتور صبري بولس :
13 - تكييف الهواء المركزي واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات تكييف الهواء
14 - كيف يمكنك علاج عوارض وأعطال وحدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء
ومعهم كتاب هدية : 15 - الغسالة الكهربائية - د صبري بولس​ 






Download File​


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## hams alghroob (24 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 مارس 2011)

وتاني يا برنس جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وعقبال الاشراف ههههههه


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

شكرااا على التشجيع


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفوووو


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (31 مارس 2011)

فين الكتب يا اخى


----------



## ahmed altememi (31 مارس 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

العفو + click in here


----------



## mkory83 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكننى لم استطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم هذا هو الرابط لتحميل الكتب 
​ click here​


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

yes


----------



## abo_renad2 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafazenklo (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل وتسلم يدك


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور على مجهودك*​


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## سوار جدة (16 أبريل 2011)

لا تنسا المرواح شغاله


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## صاحب الغربة (17 أبريل 2011)

*الرابط لا يعمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## بسام الشناوى (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fantomas (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ودمت لخدمة الناس اجمعين


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## hussain alwan (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور عل الجهد و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## senan85 (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور وما قصرت


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عديل القلب (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الكرام أريد بحث عن التكييف المركزي ويفضل أنجليزي ما يوجد مشكلة عربي 
وتحياتي لكم................


----------



## sala7tiba (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Mod88y (5 مايو 2011)

الله يديمك كثر خيرك ياgates


----------



## ppp2300 (10 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## mroan alaa (29 مايو 2011)

شكرك واتمن لك دوام الصحه والتقدم


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (30 مايو 2011)

لا اعرف كيف يكمن التحميل


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

* أين الردود*


----------



## gates (19 يونيو 2011)

...


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## اسلامكوكزو (21 يونيو 2011)

جارى التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمادة بندق (21 يونيو 2011)

*نشكركم على مجهودكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## علي الجحيشي (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك

أخوكم علي الجحيشي


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

غفر الله لك والمسلمين اجمعين .


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## لوفي وان بيس (4 يوليو 2011)

thanks بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ashrf (11 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م/طارق الدليمي (12 يوليو 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك والله يقدرك وتبدع وتتميز بعد اكثر


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## حاتم علىان (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## بلا رقيب (26 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا امير مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Nidal (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## aeme (24 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الرابط تانى عشان ده مش شغال ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*يامسهل الحال يارب*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير وبعد اذن الحاج gates رفعت الكتب على الفورشيرد لتعم الفائده على الجميع

http://www.4shared.com/file/aYIj2zKs/_____.html?


----------



## sharief (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## osamaabbasy (5 مايو 2014)

gates قال:


> كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف كلها باللغة العربية
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...




مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور لكن أين الرابط​


----------



## اابوصلاح (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ي اخى مجهود مشكور


----------

